

Here it is: The Snap web framework for Haskell. - dons
http://www.haskell.org/pipermail/haskell-cafe/2010-May/078005.html

======
jrockway
Pretty excellent. I usually use Perl for web apps because of the better HTTP
server infrastructure and because of the EV event loop. (libev is some pretty
nice software.) The second issue is now solved, and the first issue is closer
to being solved.

(An example app I decided to implement in Perl even though I would rather have
used Haskell was a web proxy. Perl has a standard HTTP::Request/HTTP::Response
library that clients and servers both use. This makes writing a proxy
downright trivial. With Haskell, the client has a pretty good API, but the
servers have slightly-different-for-no-reason APIs, making the code 99%
useless conversions and 1% actual code. I am almost motivated to fix this,
especially after looking at Snap.)

~~~
Dunearhp
Do you use EV to run your Perl web apps as free standing applications? Or do
you use it for some other purpose?

~~~
jrockway
Yes. I use Coro/EV for web apps and non-web apps :)

------
jamesbritt
More discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1369852>

------
olliesaunders
Flagged as dup.

~~~
judofyr
Then just flag. If you're going to report it as a dup, please add a link.

~~~
olliesaunders
There was one already.

